# Fuse box map symbols



## bepar108 (Dec 26, 2008)

Now that I finally found and was able to open the fuse box on my 2008 X3, can someone tell me what the symbol, or icon, looks like for the cigarette lighter fuse. There was one that was an empty circle with lines perpendicular to the diameter going all around. Almost like a sun symbol. Is that the one? Please help!


----------



## Tangent (Jan 18, 2004)

Online owner's manual in case you lost yours: http://www.bmwusa.com/PDF_7f8c4a60-4319-4674-b5a9-7df5da14502a.arox

According to that, information about fuse allocation is stored with the fuses...

Lots of info: http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Cont...=62gtNFT8jm7+1WnaVvqWbEDCvrL8lk51I4WsYlaiSsw=


----------



## Barryb419 (Mar 29, 2012)

That is the ciggerette lighter symbol.


----------

